
Capitalist Workplaces Set Bosses Up to Be Authoritarian Tyrants - colinprince
https://truthout.org/articles/capitalist-workplaces-set-bosses-up-to-be-authoritarian-tyrants/
======
rpiguy
I'll take capitalist tyrants over socialist tyrants any day. At least there is
a tenuous correlation between hard-work and talent in a capitalist economy.
Socialist and Communist utopias ultimately devolve into systems where you are
rewarded for towing the line.

